# Oil prices



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

What the hell is happening with oil prices, I live in the country with no gas supply, so have heating oil central heating
One year ago 1000 litres of heating oil was £350, Jan.08 1000 litres £450, yesterday 1000 litres £650.
I know oil is rising, but 85% increase in one year, where will it all end.

OK, Rant over.

Charlie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

daily price check http://www.oil-price.net/

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . Government imposed Tax ! [well the poor MP's have got to fund their 'expenses somehow, otherwise how will they pay for their second homes / new kitchens / garden plants / sky TV etc . . we know we're being ripped off but without a revolution where we can cut the heads off thieving government ministers who put their own needs before 'those whom they are supposed to serve' . . . bring back the guillotine !


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We to are on heating oil  

When we had the system the first fill was £120

I had a 1000 litres on the 1st April 2008 - £515

We are now in a position to change to gas, but is it a case of "out of the frying pan and into the fire"  

Geoff


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Chascass said:


> I live in the country with no gas supply, so have heating oil central heating..........


Hi Charlie

I sympathise ...or rather empathise with your situation. We are also in the country with no gas main so we heat with night time electricity... our economy seven supply went from 2.5p per unit to 4.5p per unit in February... I don't want to work out the percentage rise :roll: it may cause heart failure. :lol:

I am looking at investing in alternatives .... either a heat pump system utilising the heat from the ground or a 2 down filled sleeping bags with arms and legs that we can wear around the house :lol:

Mind you I am old enough to remember when no one sat around in their vest ( tee shirt :wink: ) in the evening in mid winter ...we all wore "sensible" clothes in those days ... I am thinking that we are heading back to those days ...chilblains, chapped lips and frozen fingers are going to make a comeback :evil:

Mike


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

bring back the guillotine ! :lol: :lol: :evil: 

It is hard enough trying to understand why the huge increase in diesel, according to the AA, 35% increase since May 07, but heating oil has increased by 85%.....why. It is nearly June not the middle of winter, when heating oil is at it's highest demand, the only thing that I can conclude is there is some people/company's out there that are making a lot of money at our expense.

Charlie.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> where will it all end. 

In tears.

One way or another.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Shell say they only make a small profit from retail sales at the pump.

They buy the fuel from another division, which makes a bigger profit.

They in turn buy the fuel from another division, which makes a bigger profit.

They in turn buy it from another division, which makes a bigger profit.

And so on.......

Result, they only made £4.5 billion profit in the first three months of the year.

Come on, buy more fuel, lets see if we can make their profits soar past the £5 billion pounds for the following three months, then we can help them past the £20 billion for the year.


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

The huge percentage rise in heating oil compared with the not quite so huge percentage rise in road diesel is down to tax. Tax is such a high proportion of road fuel that rises in the base cost of oil are masked a bit. Without tax, diesel would be around 48p a litre - the same as heating oil (ex VAT).


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

One of my regular oil suppliers 'phoned me during March ( I think ) to offer me a special deal for 1000litres: 45p per litre; I asked what the 'normal' price was ..... 48p.

"Ok, I'll shop around and get back to you", I said: other things needed dealing with and I didn't 'get around tuit' and order any oil ...... and it went up .. and up and up :x :x :x :x 

Harvey


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*fuel costs*

Uk road fuel tax is 11% less than 1999 its been capped for a number of years . high fuel costs ? solution! use less . its not going to go away. we can make changes ,the poor can't they will starve?


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

*Re: fuel costs*



silversurfa said:


> Uk road fuel tax is 11% less than 1999 its been capped for a number of years .


This may be but doesn't alter the fact that our government is still taking too much between tax and duty, and more than most other countries.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We changed from L P G for heating 3 years ago when lp gas got to be expensive.
Oil worked out at about half price and the change of boiler cost was recovered very quickly.
We are now back to an expensive fuel.The supply companies say they only make a small profit on the products, but the large volume makes it billions.
And the government can help us all by removing the vat element of our bills. I would like to know where the extra tax is spent.
Dave P


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hold on to your hat's, oil has increased from $128 to $139 a barrel in the last 4 days, it will not be long before prices at the pumps jump.

Charlie


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Today was the biggest ever rise in the price of crude, up over $10. It now looks like going straight to $150. We can reckon on paying £1.50 a litre in the next month or so.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I think I remember some time ago that the banks made rather larger than normal profits due to interest rate rises and the government responded by imposing a "windfall tax" on them.

It seems to me that the government is now in a similar position: profiting from increases in VAT levied on increases in petroleum products. Why doesn't it reciprocate and impose a "windfall moratorium" on the VAT proportion on the recent increases? Such a move would not disadvantage the county's coffers (same amount of money being collected from us) but would ease the sudden burden of the oil increases.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If only aviation fuel was taxed in a similar way to make a level playing field then you would have to pay the real price for your air-flown, out of season, fruit and veg.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

We're doomed! or something.

I was copied into a 'global' e mail the other day advising everyone to boycott one or two named oil company's fuel on the basis that if nobody bought any from them they would soon kick up a fuss within the secret (?) mysterious world of price fixing / speculation and do something about rising prices. Nice idea on the face of it but it wouldn't work - would it?

Even if prices fall a bit, after a really big recession (?), they will probably never return to a level we would think of as 'reasonable' let alone 'cheap'. Problem with windfall tax is that it simply puts more spending power in the hands of a control-freak nanny state government - more power to their elbow in effect - it would be fine if they simply paid the windfall tax directly back to us, but they won't, they'll use it for pet schemes some of which admittedly will be good but many of which won't.

We cannot do much; 'we're doomed'; but its nice to hear that MPs can use allowances to pay for their childcare (!) and I bet their mileage allowances are reviewed regularly enough to take account of fuel price hikes.

Rant on pause.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

In all honesty, there's not a lot we can do, except use less. Not just as individuals, but as a nation, as there is way too much waste with short unessesary journeys and spring onions from Mexico and Asparagus from Peru!!

What I would like to have explained to me though, is this. In Malvern, Morrisons charge 117.9p/lt. We have good routes from the depots, M5. Morrisons on Isle of Wight charge 111.9p/lt. Why?

H


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We moved out of the centre of Exeter since house prices were lower in the country and local taxes were less, we paid more on fuel but still managed.

Now house prices high in city or outside, houses don't sell, council taxes are extremely high and fuel prices astronomical - we too heat and cook by oil and have similar rises to all those above. Silverserfa is wrong in saying we can cut down - that is not possible when there is no public transport, our MH has only been used once this year so far so I suppose we have cut down but the government still seems to want to give our money to anyone and everyone outside the UK.

We support, Asia, Africa and many other areas and only get grief back from them. Maybe it's time to think that "charity starts at home" and look to support the UK population more by cutting taxes on essential items like fuel.

Last Sunday in Tescos (wash my mouth out) they refused to reduce the price on whole boxes of loose British grown asparagus and mushrooms saying that "company policy would not allow it" so they threw them away in the bin while reducing the price on asparagus and mushrooms flown in from South America - that is ludicrous and a kick in the face to the British farmers. We spoke at length to the manager who maintained tha there was nothing he could do it was company policy not to reduce the price on loose items but to throw them away.

That's one way the country and the world could savem don't import stuff that can be grown cheaper and better in Britain and support UK farmers.
Rant over!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

We are subsidising this governments mistakes......just where does that fuel tax go?????????????

I think the government is as ASS, we the public are Donkeys!, after all we've allowed them to bring in a bloke who is supposed to be really good at money stuff, to govern us....truth is he can't do either job effectively let alone both jobs....

OUT brown, vote in Billy Connolly for Prime minister and Alvin (wots his name that american money guy on tv) for chancellor. At least then we could have a good laugh and get the countries finances back in order!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> Today was the biggest ever rise in the price of crude, up over $10. It now looks like going straight to $150. We can reckon on paying £1.50 a litre in the next month or so.


It's strange how things can change in 2 days, DY

on Thursday you posted this in the French fuel price thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-434819.html#434819

:roll: Better uncross those fingers 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If you had been told 20 years ago that diesel would be over £5 a gallon now but if we all consumed less we could do something about it would we have done anything I wonder?

I attended a lecture as part of The Salisbury Festival last night called 'Crap at the Environment' by a comedian, Mark Watson' who was promoting the sale of his book of the same name. His generation, he says, have never been told they can't have something when they want it so find the whole idea of rationing whether self-imposed, by the government or by virtue of price alien.

I liked his line that yes most would like to do something for the environment but you know 'I've got a lot on'

With him was Brig Oubridge a dyed in the wool hippy who runs the 'Big Green Gathering' he looks the part and would reinforce your prejudices against the green movement except that when you listened to what he was saying it was very understated.

Insulate your houses, don't eat green beans airflown from Kenya, and just try to use the stuff you've got rather than always get new stuff.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> If you had been told 20 years ago that diesel would be over £5 a gallon now but if we all consumed less we could do something about it would we have done anything I wonder?
> 
> and just try to use the stuff you've got rather than always get new stuff.


Errr, I've just committed to an early grave a 31 mpg car, and bought one delivering 74mpg. Now I have speed warnings going off on satnav and trip computer, I have changed my route to reduce consumption further, keep below 2000 revs in intermediate gears, do 500 miles on a tankful, and refills are quick as it only takes 35 litres.

I have no idea how green it is ditching older cars to buy new (in contravention to your general rule), but it feels very timely, and I would have done the same years ago had the price rocketed, to finally answer your question.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My point was Dave that when I did my first foundation level OU course (in 1976) 30 years ago the prediction of oil running out was slightly more dire than the current prediction. (Schumacher - Small is Beautiful). Did we do anything then, when the £5 gallon was predicted? No we waited until it happened. Now with lots of people (on here) saying climate change is a hoax to grab more tax, people will huff and puff and blame anyone but themselves. The likelihood is that as the price continues to rise most people will slightly adapt to it and then adapt to the £10 gallon then the £20 gallon.

BTW Those weren't my rules just what Oubridge advocated.

My comment about new stuff was qualified by the word *always*. Todays young consumers tend to want to start their independent life with new everything, rather than 2nd hand.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Crude oil is down to $126 a barrel today, I predict it will fall to $100 a barrel by the end of August, just in time for my trip to Spain in September  :wink: Well a man can hope.

Charlie


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

It is with some relief that I report that prices are indeed falling albeit more slowly than they rose with Morrisons diesel now at £127.9 and even Auchan in Calais dropping 2 cents to Eu1.379 (£1.11) - it will be interesting to see what happens over the next few days/weeks

I agree with some of you about being warned of running out of fossil fuels however I think governments should do more to persuade/force manufacturers to produce more efficient, lower polluting engines etc. I thought it disappointing that over the past month Volvo, Ford and Porsche have all released new 4 x4's and sports cars with sky high CO2 levels and poor economy. 
How many councils and company offices have street lights burning during day?
And as someone stated earlier - charity should begin at home and a reasonable start might be to reduce the tax on gas and heating oil as many of us don't have much choice other than to pay up and we are so far behind the rest of Europe when it comes to house insulation and solar heating. Still Brown can continue to hand over millions to so called third world countries while he claims his heating bills through expenses I guess


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Yesterday I felt virtuous because for the first time I walked to Sainsbury's to get a few groceries. :roll: It's a 45 minute walk there and back - no big deal. The thought of carrying it all back helps stop me buying more food than I really need, so that can't be bad either.

Watching all the cars that passed me - accelerating to well over 40 mph in a 30 limit, racing each other (it's a dual carriageway) then braking sharply for the sets of traffic lights every few hundred yards - I realised that £5 a gallon hasn't changed most motorists' behaviour one iota.  They are still thoughtlessly wasteful of the expensive fuel. I only saw 1 car (a Polo) being driven economically.

Maybe when the price hits £10 per gallon, during the next fuel crisis (there will be a series of them, you can rest assured) motorists might start to think about their profligate driving habits. 

One ray of sunshine for us MH diesel addicts is that Venezuela has announced that its oil reserves are bigger even than Saudi Arabia's. I saw this on the TV5 channel. Heavy tarry stuff though - needs to be mixed with lighter crude.

SD


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Check out this site for the current oil price. Also shows a graph of past price but no future price, you will need your cristal ball for that

http://www.oil-price.net/

Tim


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Auchan Calais now dropped to 1.369 Euros (£1.10) - still going in the right direction


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Fuel prices still going in the right direction

Morrisons now at £1.239 for Diesel

Auchan Calais Euro 1.339 (£1.08 approx)

In Morrisons case that is down 9p in just over a week with 6 cents for Auchan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago we were all slating the oil companies for the increases in fuel They held their prices and the dozy government deferred the introduction of the 2p p l rise in tax.
Since that anouncement prices have fallen.
Well done the oil companies.
Shell £1.239 for diesel this morning local supermarkets £1.289

Dave p


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Well, crude oil is down to $110 a barrel today, my prediction (tongue in cheek) of $100 a barrel by the middle of September, may not be that far off the mark, fingers crossed. 

Charlie


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Crude oil has now dropped below $100 barrel   , My prediction now is that the Euro to £ exchange rate will be 1.40 to the £ by the end of September :wink: :wink: , I'm off to Europe on the 15th, can't wait

Charlie


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Keep an eye on Mrs Ike though charlie...


8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oil price*

Hi

I noticed the oil price was hovering about 100 per barrel but.....

Oil price at 145 USD per barrel, two USD per £, cost per barrel = £72.50

Today, 100 USD per barrel, 1.73 USD per £, cost per barrel = £57.80

I do hope though Charlie, that your 1.40 prediction is true. If so, I shall take out a "bank to sell" forward contract.

Russell


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

So why aren't the retail pump prices for petrol and diesel falling in line with the spot oil prices?

As for natural gas contracts being tied to oil prices, why then have the big four energy companies just still raised their retail electricity and gas prices

Smells to me like a rip-off. We are being taken for mugs.


SD


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Tesco are giving 5p per litre off for spending £50 in store but I noticed in Dundee yesterday that their diesel was 2p dearer than some Shell stations. Every little helps of course!!


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> So why aren't the retail pump prices for petrol and diesel falling in line with the spot oil prices?
> 
> As for natural gas contracts being tied to oil prices, why then have the big four energy companies just still raised their retail electricity and gas prices
> 
> ...


because the big refineries buy oil now for delivery in 3 months time


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

That's odd, AberdeenAngus, because I never noticed a 3 month lag between forward oil prices and retail pump prices when the oil price was rising rapidly ... more like a 24 hour lag, if that.


SD


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> That's odd, AberdeenAngus, because I never noticed a 3 month lag between forward oil prices and retail pump prices when the oil price was rising rapidly ... more like a 24 hour lag, if that.
> 
> SD


That's because i'm wrong .... 

Although they buy 3 mnths ahead, they charge in line with todays price.

There is a natural lag when oil prices are falling but that is due to a technical term called...GREED !

Actually the correlation between oil & petrol price is pretty close..see here 
http://www.whatprice.co.uk/petrol-prices/petrol-oil.html

but I know what you are saying. My parents used to own a grocers. They noticed that when price of potatos went up the price of chips went up. But when tatties were 20p a ton, the price of chips went up again !!


----------

